# Teichbauprojekt



## kwoddel (8. März 2006)

Hallo

Nun möchten wir Euch an den Stand unserem Teichbauprojektes in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten teilhaben lassen. Um eventuelle Vorschläge und Kritiken auch zu bekommen. Ich werde nicht jeden Tag berichten, ich muss auch was schaffen, sondern wie die Zeit es hergibt. 
Also erstens muss ich sagen für die Erweiterung des Filters, der Umbau des Teiches sowie die Umgestaltung des Gartens wurde, nach Absprache von meiner besseren Hälfte der Plan mit befürwortet und genehmigt   worüber ich froh bin, denn ein Projekt in diesem Umfang kann man nicht ohne Unterstützung  anfangen. 

Nun zu unserem Vorhaben: 
Wir möchten den Teich von jetzt 16m3 auf ca. 60m3 vergrößern und den Filter von 2700 Liter auf 5000 Liter. Der Aushub soll am 24.03.06 um 06:00 Uhr anfangen, der komplette Aushub  ca. 100 Tonnen wird zur Erhöhung eines Gartens benutzt. 

Die Planung sieht folgendes vor: Der Teich wird komplett aus 2 lagigen GFK hergestellt, es werden 2 GFK Bodenabläufe DN 100 und 1 Skimmer als Abläufe eingebaut.









Der Filter wird folgendermaßen umgebaut, die vorhandenen 700 Liter Container werden ausgebaut. Die einzelnen Kammern werden mit KS- Stein gemauert und mit GFK 2 lagig laminiert.
1.- Vortex 2m3 mit 2 SiFi 
2.- 2 x Filterelemente mit je 1x Japanmatte und 30m Filterpatrone 

Filterzeichnung folgt

Die Verbindungen innerhalb vom Filter werden in DN 150 ausgeführt.
Des weiterem  planen wir 1 oder 2 UVC Lampen umzubauen das man sie je in einem KG-Rohr DN 150 einsetzten kann. Von der letzten Filterkammer sollen 2 x 150er Rohr zu einem Pumpenschacht, der sich in der Nähe vom Teich befindet geführt werden, wo sich eine Linn Pumpe 01 befindet, des weiteren ein Trockenteil in der Pumpenkammer wo sich sämtliche Verteilungsrohre mit Absperrhähnen die für die Zuläufe befinden.
Es sind noch weitere Kleinigkeiten wie Teichheizung u.s.w.  geplant, aber dazu später mehr.

Da ich ja nun ja bei Ebay der „Käufer des Monats Februar“ und vielleicht noch vom März werde ;-)  und ich mittlerweile mein Material bekomme, das Wetter mitspielt, die Zeit mir weg rennt habe ich mit den ersten Arbeiten angefangen.

In den 60 Rohren DN 40 a 1m für die Filterpatronen müssen nun die Löcher rein, als erstes versuchte ich es mit dem Winkelschleifer und einer Diamantscheibe, aber das Ergebnis war nicht zufrieden stellend. Danach bohrte ich die nächsten Rohre mit einem Schälbohrer die Löcher 20mm und weitere dann auf 29, wobei ich auch bleiben werde. 





Der Arbeitsaufwand dafür ist doch erheblich mehr als ich dachte, aber wer bohrt auch schon jeden Tag 110 Löcher in einem Rohr, die ersten 3 Stunden schaffte ich gerade mal 11 Rohre, aber der Anfang ist gemacht. Aber dafür sieht der Arbeitsplatz aus wie S..







Da wir in diesem Jahr sehr Wetter abhängig sind, muss man jeden Schnee und Regenfreien Tag nutzen. Wir haben das Brunnenhaus vermessen (zum späteren Aufbau) und abgebaut.






In den 5 Filterkammern werden ja ein DN 50 PVC Ablauf eingebaut, dafür muss der Beton erst mal wieder aufgestemmt werden.


----------



## Thorsten (8. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank,

na da bin ich gespannt... allerdings bin ich etwas verwundert über die Erwähnung deiner besseren Hälfte  
aber kleine Brötchen backen, ist bei den Frauen ja nicht verkehrt *ggg*

Ich werde mir das ganze vor Ort anschauen und *abnehmen*  evtl. auch mal die Schüppe schwingen 

Also Viel Glück und frohes Schaffen...wir sehen uns!


----------



## kwoddel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Hier ist die fehlende Filterplanung


----------



## Petra (8. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank

Ich habe zwar nicht viel ahnung vom Filterbau aber das was ich auf deiner zeichnung sehe ist echt SUPER mach weiter so.

Gruss Petra


----------



## kwoddel (12. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Ich wollte nur ein paar Bilder mal einstellen, leider ist zur Zeit draussen nicht viel zu machen. Schnee,Frost, Regen    aber das Brunnenhäuschen ist  schon weg






Die ersten Gräser und Randbefestigungen vom Teich sind schon entfernt worden






Aber wann soll es denn nun Frühling werden :? :? :? :?  Habe nur noch 1 Woche Zeit dann müssen die Fische umquartiert werden.
Aber etwas erfreuliches kann ich auch berichten, mein GFK ist da und das hat super geklappt.






Also ich würde sagen ALLE NACH DRAUSSEN UND DEN FRÜHLINGSTANZ MACHEN!!!!


----------



## Annett (12. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Frank,

sieht vielversprechend aus!
Willst Du eigentlich selbst laminieren, oder kommt eine Firma zu Dir/Euch?
So ein Brunnenhäuschen könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## sanke10 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank !

 Nun hau mal ordentlich ran ,damit dein Teich und Filter fertig werden .

 Alle Nachbarn und die eigene Frau  , und alle Forenmitglieder  aus Deiner 

 Nachbarschaft kommen zum helfen  

 Und ich komme dann zur Einweihung : 

               Lenhart


----------



## graubart48 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,
es sieht ja richtig nach Arbeit aus bei dir. Was ist den in den Kartons die da auf dem einen Bild sind.  Ich muß doch mal wissen was man bei uns im Konzern für den Teichfilterbau bekommen kann.
 Deine Zeichnungen die du hier eingestellt hast sehen gut aus.  mal schauen wie es denn dann später in der Realität ausschaut.  bei mir sieht die Zeichnung immer ganz anders aus wie das Orginal. So wie ich das sehe bist du mit deinem ganzen Umbau eher fertig wie ich mit meinem bischen Filter basteln.


----------



## kwoddel (12. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Erwin
Also ich kann dich beruhigen, ist was drin das kannste nicht gebrauchen  sind 140 kg Glasfasermatte. Oder willste auch alles neu machen   ich  glaube eher nicht, hast doch alles wunderschön. Oder kommt Doris wieder auf dumme Gedanken    ja dann können wir mal drüber reden


----------



## Frank (15. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Tach,

aber was mich jezze auch ein bisserl wundert ... der Erwin arbeitet doch bei ahlstrom. Oder iss das nur die Verpackung???    

Willste deinen Aushub eigentlich mit der Karre beiseite schaffen? Hihihi


----------



## Mondlicht (15. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Kwoddel,
das scheint ja ein imposantes Projekt zu werden. Ich hoffe und wünsche Dir, 
das das Wetter etwas besser wird. Schaufeln im Schneegestöber macht net
unbedingt Spaß..
Liebe Grüße,
                 Mondlicht


----------



## kwoddel (16. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!!!
Die Karre ist für dich bestimmt!!!


----------



## kwoddel (19. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Nun haben wir nur noch 5 Tage Zeit bis der Bagger kommt, die Teit rennt und rennt
Die Fische sind nun schon ausquartiert






und befinden sich im Pool wo 2 Filter angeschlossen sind






Das Versorgungsrohr für Heizungsrohre, Kabel, Telefonleitung und Datenkabel liegt auch schon bereit und der Graben ist ausgehoben






Der Garten sieht aus wie ein Schlachtfeld, es stehen noch Container rum die noch abgeholt werden sollen  und viel zu viel Zeug






Heute habe ich schon mal angefangen die Pflanzen zu roden   sowie den Pool in Betrieb genommen wo die Pflanzen rein kommen.


----------



## Dodi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Manno, das sieht ja richtig nach Arbeit aus! Aber was soll's - wenn man sich so etwas vorgenommen hat, dann muß man damit auch durch. Ich kenne das mit den Baustellen...

Aber Ihr habt ja wenigstens Sonne und keinen Schnee mehr wie wir - bei uns will das weiße Zeugs einfach noch nicht wegtauen - immer noch so 15 - 20 cm.

Also, viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt!


----------



## Frank (19. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frankyboy,

   *weißt du eigentlich noch, wo bei dir vorne und wo hinten ist?*    

Aber wie Dodi schon sagte, sieht richtig nach "Inangriffnahme" aus.    

Da fällt mir ein ... Ich muss am 25.03 nach Kamp Lintfort. 
Ich schätze mal, das ich auf der Rückfahrt mal einen Blick in deinen Garten riskiere, oder besser in dem was mal ein Garten war ...   

... dann kann ich auch gleich die *Karre* mitnehmen


----------



## Silke (19. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,
ja, sieht doch schon nach Fortschritt aus. Bei uns sollte es ja auch schon längst losgegangen sein, aber das Frostwetter hat alle Planung über den Haufen geworfen. Wenigstens das Vlies und die Folie liegen schon bereit. Und die Pflanzen werden nächste Woche bestellt. Dann wird der Boden hoffentlich bald frostfrei sein, damit der Bagger anrücken kann. Hast du den Graben selbst ausgebuddelt? Bei der Kälte?


----------



## kwoddel (25. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Da jetzt ja langsam der Frühling kommt und ich langsam auch weiter komme und kaum Zeit habe, werde ich von den letzten Tagen ein paar Bilder einstellen.

Vor 2 Jahren habe ich mein Teich gebaut und gesagt das war das letzte Mal, also ruhig ein wenig mehr Beton nehmen. Aber die Strafe folgte nun beim entfernen der Granitsteine.






Ich habe als Versorgungsleitungen 2xHeizungsrohre, 1x Klingel & Telefonltg, sowie 1x Netzwerkltg. gelegt. Das habe ich im 100er Rohr  gelegt und dieses mit PU-Schaum als Isolierung ausgeschäumt.













Und am 24.03.06 kam dann der Bagger
Der Rest vom alten Pflaumenbaum musste nun auch weichen   






Und der Abtransport mit dem Trecker plus Anhänger war eine ganz knappe Kiste    aber es blieb alles ganz.






Nach 6 Stunden war der komplette Aushub bei meinem Kollegen im Garten   






Und bei uns ist der Teich fertig  
















Und was daraus wird????? Mal schauen!!!!!!!!!

Werde den Teich nochmals ändern aber dazu später mehr


----------



## Petra (25. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank

Ich kann mich nur den anderen anschlissen bist echt schon weit mit deinem Teichbau mach weiter so.

Echt Klasse

Gruss Petra


----------



## graubart48 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,
es ist ja schon richtig was zu sehen bei dir. Deine Aktion ist ja nun angelaufen und ich wünche dir das du nun ohne Stockungen weiterarbeiten kannst. Wird bestimmt eine tolle Anlage.  Wenn mir mein Job mal ein bischen Zeit läßt werde ich auch mal mit meinem Filter weiterbauen.   Doris wird bestimmt die passenden Bilder dazu beitragen. Bis denne


----------



## Frank (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Leutz,

ich habe das Projekt gestern *live* bestaunt und kann nur sagen: Respekt.  

Den bekommt man im übrigen auch, wenn man genau davor bzw. daneben steht. Die Fotos geben leider nicht die wirkliche, imposante Größe und Tiefe wieder.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder vom Teichbauprojekt.


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Kwoddel

Na da hast ja ein "groß"artiges Projekt gestartet  

Wünsche dir alles Gute das auch alles so klappt wie du es dir vorgestellt hast.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: hat Frank sich die Karre schon mitgenommen


----------



## Annett (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,

beeindruckende Bilder!
Im ersten Moment dachte ich unser Bagger steht da bei Dir im Garten rum. Und den Osterhasen habt Ihr auch gleich noch auf den Grill gesetzt??  

Wie tief ist das Loch denn nun geworden?
Bin gespannt wieviel Liter Wasser darin am Ende "verschwinden".

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Euch weiterhin, vor allem beim selbst Laminieren! 
Und immer schön weiter Fotos machen


----------



## kwoddel (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Nun zu den Angaben von den Maßen 












Zu der weiteren Planung werde ich mir nun Schalungsplatten besorgen und immer auf einer Länge von 3-4 m an den Teichseitenwände mit Estrichmatten und Beton die Wände befestigen. Sowie Streifenfundamente erstellt z.B für die Trennwand zwischen den beiden Becken. Desweiteren wird der Filter nun auch vorran kommen


----------



## Dodi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Mann, das ist ja wirklich ein Riesen-Projekt!
Und so etwa 70 m3 Wasser wirst Du dann haben, wenn
ich richtig gerechnet habe... boah!


----------



## Frank (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Dodi,

hmmm also mal angenommen Frank geht ziemlich steil runter, und das wird er wohl, komme ich bei einer Fläche von ca. 49 m² und einer Tiefe von 2,2 m auf ein Volumen von ca. _*100.000*_ Litern.

Mal sehen wer sonst noch rumrechnet ...


----------



## kwoddel (26. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Die Maße sind nicht genau, aber ich werde das Wasser beim Befüllen genau abmessen und spendiere eine Kiste Bier wer am nächsten an der Literzahl liegt, oder 3 Pullen Sekt. Also  viel Spass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwoddel (28. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Leider wurde durch das Unwetter gestern und die Regenmassen die runterkamen, ein sehr großer Teil vom Erdboden locker und fiel ab.    . Mußte nun leider schon 1,5 m3 Beton dafür einsetzen um die Wand zu stabilisieren. Und für mogen haben die schon wieder S........wetter angesagt    . Aber was solls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank (28. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank,

son Mist, gestern hab ich bei dem wetter noch an dein Loch gedacht. Wollte es aber nicht heraufbeschwören. Nu isses aber doch passiert.


----------



## bonsai (28. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Kwoddel
schöner Mist. Das ist ja echt schade, fing doch so schön an.
Ich drück die Daumen, dass ab jetzt aller reibungslos weitergeht.
Hast doch ein echt schönes Projekt angefangen. Ich hab ja noch 2-3 Jahre Zeit.
Da kann ich von Dir sicher noch ne Menge abschauen und lernen.

Nicht unterkriegen lassen.
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Petra (28. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank

Sowas ist nicht schön wenn man schon so weit ist mit dem riesen Loch aber was willste machen du musst es eben nehmen wie es kommt.
Ach noch was lieber Fank wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe müsste dein Teich ein Volumen von ca.145.728 haben.

Gruss Petra


----------



## jochen (28. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hey Kwoddel...

Nur die HARTEN kommen durch.
Wer so ein klasse Vorhaben hat, der hat gutes Wetter verdient.
toitoitoi...


----------



## Frank (29. März 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

So, jezze sind aber genug Tränen des Mitleids vergossen worden...  

@ Kwoddel

Hau mal ein bisserl rein, dann wirds auch wieder


----------



## kwoddel (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

ACH JA ????? Also Frank dann komm in die Puschen und bewege dein .....  nach hier hin und schwinge die Schüppe und sehe zu das der Beton fertig wird



Hallo
Da das Wetter ja wirklich bescheiden ist und es nicht mehr in Strömen regnet und meine Teichwände halten schaue ich das die Wände fertig werden. Leider werden sie immer dicker wie sie werden sollen,   bis jetzt habe ich ca. 1 Tonne Zement & 7 Tonnen Kies verarbeitet.  

















Aber wenn wir kein Teich mehr haben wollen, setzen wir einfach eine Decke drauf und fertig ist der Kellerraum   oder der Atombunker


----------



## kois-fuer-kenner (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich mir den Kriegschauplatz mit Riesenkrater mal direkt vor Ort angeschaut habe, muss ich sagen, Respekt!!!

Bis jetzt echt Spitze!

Mach weiter so.

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## Thorsten (1. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Markus,

schließe mich voll und ganz an...wie ich das gestern live gesehen habe, kam mir der Gedanke...*PRIMA TIEFGARAGE* 

Neee im ernst, so auf den Bilder wirkt es recht "klein" in natura  fehlen einem die Worte 

Also Frank, weiter frohes schaffen!


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Da heute Sonntag ist und ich Zwangsfrei habe   , kann ich mal wieder ein wenig von dem Fortschritt schildern. Also die Tiefgarage, Atombunker oder der Kellerausbau kommt immer ein Stück weiter   

Da es nun mit der Einschalung immer ein wenig besser klappt, kommen wir langsam vorran. Aber dieser Beton drückt doch immer wieder die Schalung weg    , dadurch haben wir leider ein paar kleine Versätze in der Mauer. Diese wurden aber teilweise durch Markus wieder verputzt und es fällt nicht so auf.






Da wir ja nun die 2 Becken erstellen und die Zwischenwand eigentlich aus 17,5 KS-Mauerwerk machen wollten, kamen mir doch Bedenken wegen der Stabilität. Wenn ich das kleine Becken mal auspumpen muss was passiert durch dem Druck vom Hauptbecken das gegen diese Mauer drückt?  Also entschieden wir uns für eine Betonmauer. Also Löcher in den Seitenwänden und im Fundament bohren um Verankerungen zu setzen um das Eisen zu befestigen. :crazy: :crazy:  und dann hoffen das das reicht :beeten: :beeten: 






Und ab und zu muss ich diese Person einfangen die schreit immer 
DIE __ SPINNEN ALLE!!!!!!!    LASST MICH WEG






Aber schaffen tut sie auch was und das ist nicht gelogen :__ nase: :nase: :nase:


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hey,

dein *KOITEICH* nimmt ja richtig Formen an! 

Wie dick machst Du denn die Betonmauer?
Das kann man(n) mit Sicherheit auch _vernünftig_ berechnen, dann brauchste nicht mehr beten und hoffen 



P.S.
Die Frau, die dort immer weg rennt, was schafft Sie denn???
Kaffee kochen .............neeeee kann nicht, dann hätte Sie ja keine Gummistiefel an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Thorsten
Ich soll dir ausrichten................................            :


----------



## jochen (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Kwoddel...

Ich bin schon gespannt wie das alles weitergeht, momentan komm ich aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus.
Wichtig bei deiner Mauer ist wie du ja schon beschrieben hast, die Verankerung mit dem vorhandenen Beton, ich würde noch einen Kranz in die Armierung einbinden, kostet nicht die Welt, hält dann aber sicher.
Also, wünsch dir viel Elan für deinen Teichbau, und vergess den Grillplatz nicht einzuplanen für die Teicheröffnungsfeier...


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Jochen!!!!!

Das ist mit Abstand einer deiner besten Ideen............  

Teicheröffnungsfeier bei Kwoddel


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi ihr beiden !
DAS WAR KLAR, IRGENDWIE WAR MIR DAS KLAR SAUFEN ABER NICHT ............... !
:? :? :? :?


----------



## jochen (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Kwoddel...

Zum Arbeiten ist doch die Anfahrt viiiiiiiiiiel zu weit, würde sich bestimmt nicht lohnen.
Aber zur Feier würde ich die paar Kilometer gern in Kauf nehmen....


----------



## graubart48 (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank,
  da bist schon wirklich dabei etwas echt tolles zu zaubern.     Ich überleg schon ob ich überhaupt von meiner (unserer) Kleinbaustelle überhaupt ein Pic einstelle.   Ich werd´s machen.
Freu mich schon auf deine Pic´s wenn du es dann mal geschafft hast.

bis denne
Erwin


----------



## kwoddel (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Da zur Zeit leider striktes Arbeitsverbot ist    von meinem Cheffe kann ich wieder ein paar Fotos einstellen.

Auf diesem Foto sind die 4 Rohre DN 100 zu sehen die für die Abläufe vorgesehen sind sowie der Skimmeranschluss






Die Zwischenwand steht nun auch fast komplett bis auf 35cm. Der Kasten in der Mitte ist nach dem Ausbau als Verbindung zwischen den beiden Teichen gedacht. Dort wird dann eine Platte eingesetzt damit die Teiche voneinander getrennt werden können.











Das ist ein Foto wie es Ostern bei uns aussieht    :? :? :? 






So ich wünsche noch ein paar ruhige Osterstunden und bis dahin


----------



## Frank (17. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank,

na, da hatte der Osterhase ja dieses Jahr viele Versteckmöglichkeiten. 

Sieht ja wirklich immer noch ganz schön gewaltig aus. Aber hast das betonieren ja bald geschafft. 

Jetzt kommt bald das laminieren und dann siehts schon wieder gaaaaaaanz anders aus.


----------



## Frank (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank,

was ist eigentlich bei dir los? *Haste dich mit einbetoniert?*
Lass mal wieder was von dir hören...
... und sehen natürlich


----------



## Frei (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi kwoddel,
hab auch nee schätzung zum Ratenspiel.
Bei Füllung bis 5cm unter den Rand 81793,4 l.
Wenn ich das so richtig überschlage kannst du mit der Füllhöhe ja schon einige 1000l abweichung erreichen. 

Gruß

Frei


----------



## kwoddel (26. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank
Keine Zeit muss ja was schaffen! 

Hallo Frei
Alles klar "notiert"


----------



## stefan (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank 
Jetzt habe ich endlich mal Zeit gehabt mir dein kleines Bauvorhaben mal anzuschauen . Ich hoffe du gibst langsam mal Gas damit ich mit dir ende Juni mal ein Bier an deinem fertigen Teich trinken kann.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## kwoddel (28. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Stefan 
Ich weiß nicht,    ob es bis Ende Juni was wird, aber ich arbeite dran.   . aber jeden Tag ein Schritt weiter oder anders ausgedrückt jeden Tag ein paar Tonnen mehr Beton


----------



## Thorsten (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Ihrs,

nachdem ich heute einen Koistammtisch bei Markus besucht habe, durfte ich auch Kwoddels Baustelle besichtigen.

Das er zur Zeit nicht berichten kann, kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.

Was er in den letzten Wochen geleistet hat - Respekt! Das ganze nimmt schon richtige Formen an, weiter so Frank

Nun noch was für Regina!!! Ich bin mir sicher, dass er ohne deine Hilfe, laaaange nicht so weit wäre 
Bin ich nun wieder gern gesehen????


----------



## kwoddel (29. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
So nun wollte ich wieder ein wenig von meinen Projekt berichten.
Da nun die Trennwand fertig geworden ist, die doch eine Dicke von 18 cm hat und es wieder Unmengen Beton kostete, bin ich froh das ich sie betonierte anstatt KS Steine zu nehmen. Da ich kein Statiker zu Hand habe mache es lieber ein wenig dicker und nehme ein wenig mehr Eisen war meine Meinung und das ist auch passiert   







Da die anderen Wände alle steil sind und nur die längste Wand schräg ist habe ich die Betonarbeiten dort folgendermaßen ausgeführt.

1. Eisenmatten an der Wand gestellt
2. Und dann mit Beton BEWORFEN & BEWORFEN bis die Arme lang waren   






Auf dem Bild sind auch die Einläufe zu sehen im unteren Bereich sowie das  100er Rohr mit den 50er Abgängen. Es sind insgesamt 8 Stück.

Danach wird die Wand mit Zementputz verputzt. Hier ist auch der 100Überlauf zu sehen, für das große Becken 





So das wars erstmal wieder    

Hallo Thorsten!
Was soll das denn heißen


----------



## kwoddel (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Ich suche 15 - 20 solche oder ähnliche Kisten oder Boxen





Die Maße sollten 60 x 40 x 12 cm betragen (Höhe kann auch ein wenig abweichen)

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Bäckerei und alte defekte Boxen über. Im Netz sind sie bei Auer zu finden.


----------



## bonsai (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Kwoddel,
ich hab mir die Kisten in einer Gärtnerei geholt für 3 Euronen/Stck.
Die haben die als Leihkisten von den Großhändlern. Die scheinen mir sogar noch etwas stabiler als die von dir gezeigten. Die Kisten hab ich dann mit dünnem Teichflies ausgelegt, mit gebrochenem Blähton 2-4mm gefüllt und bepflanzt. Auf den Blähton habe ich noch ne dünne Schicht Kies gegeben. So sind die Kisten nicht so schwer und noch gut zu hantieren.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Annett (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,

im Großmarkt für Obst und Gemüse bzw. beim Gemüsehändler Deines Vertrauens könntest Du auch fündig werden... Pflandkisten halt


----------



## stefan (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank
ich hoffe das die 50ger Rohre keine Ht Rohre sind,dann bekommst du probleme beim laminieren.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## kwoddel (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Stefan
Nein natürlich nicht, habe doch gute Lehrmeister


----------



## stefan (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi 
dann bin ich beruhgt Frank und setze mich wieder an mein kleinen Teich 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Stefan,

stelle doch deinen "kleinen" Teich mal vor!!! 

Würde mit Sicherheit nicht nur mich interessieren


----------



## stefan (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi 
werde ich bei Gelegenheit machen Thorsten aber dann nicht hier.
Gruß Stefan

Ps. Hier ein kleiner Vorgeschmack vom Herbst


----------



## kwoddel (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Da die letzten Tage das Wetter ja so super war, konnte ich draussen viel schaffen und mich wenig im Forum rumtreiben  
Aber nun möchte ich wieder ein paar Bilder einstellen vom Fortschritt meines Projektes

Die ist die 9 m lange Wand die leicht schräg abgstochen ist und wo der Beton auf die Stahlmatten geworfen wurde, damit sie ihre Festigkeit erhielt. Als Abschluss habe ich oben Waschbetonplatten noch 8 cm höher als der restliche Teichrand ist gesetzt, die später auch als PF- Filter dienen sollen.

Das sind die passenden Körbe wo später die Pflanzen gesetzt werden und sich dann im PF - Filter befinden.

Dieses ist das fast fertige kleine Becken mit der Randbefestigung und den OSB Platten zur Laminierung

Am großen Becken wurden noch Putz & Betonrestarbeiten durchgeführt

Es wurde auch schon langsam mit kleineren Aufräumaktionen gestartet das der ewige Dreck unter den Füssen verschwindet 

und die Maschinen klar gemacht zur letzen größeren Betonverarbeitung

Die Bodenabläufe wurden eingebaut, angeschlossen und nun hoffe ich das alles dicht ist  

Hier ist der PF - Filter in seiner ganzen Länge von knapp 10 Meter zu sehen, werde ihn aber unterteilen in 3 voneinander unabhängige Filter.

Am Samstag morgen starten wir mit mehreren Leuten und betonierten die Teichböden mit einer Dicke von 10 cm. Arbeiten im kleineren Becken

Selbst Schüler können was lernen 

Das fertige große Becken


----------



## kwoddel (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Teil 2


Aushub der Pumpenkammer, wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin wie ich die Aufteilung mache. es soll ein Nasssbereich mit den Pumpen entstehen sowie ein Trockenbereich wo sich die 4 x 110 Zugschieber &  die 3 x 50 Zugschieber sich befinden. Der Aushub viel uns gar nicht mehr so leicht nach ein paar Bierchen und dem Betonieren  ach nee umgekehrt betonieren und dann Bierchen   

Nun hoffen wir das es am nächsten Samstag schönes Wetter gibt und wir das GFK an die Wand schmeissen können      


Es sind noch unheimlich viele Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen und das hält auf, aber alles wird gut !!


----------



## Dodi (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Na, das nimmt ja schon richtig Form an - klasse!

Viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Arbeiten und hoffentlich gutes Wetter!!!


----------



## Frank (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank,

Respekt, Respekt, Respekt

mehr braucht man dazu nicht mehr zu sagen. Sieht alles sehr gut aus.    


... Aber eine Frage hätt ich doch noch: Wieviel verschiedene Leute sind bis jetzt auf den Bildern zu sehen gewesen? ... *Wo bist du eigentlich?* Trägst wohl nur die "Noten" und die Kamera, watt?


----------



## Steffen (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

*
HI..

Einfach nur Super     

Aber zwei Frage hab ich da mal: 

1: wie viel Liter Wasser gehen da nur rein??  
2: wie machst du das mit der Befüllung kommt da die Freiwillige Feuerwehr zur ÜBUNG ?
*


----------



## kwoddel (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Steffen






Mal schauen weiß ich wirklich noch nicht, oder ich lasse mir vom Wasseranbieter ein Standrohr mit Wasseruhr geben und befülle es dann so, brauche dann keine Abwassergebühren zu bezahlen

zu der Menge: schaue hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2076/page-3


----------



## kwoddel (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank
Auf so ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 antworte ich nicht


----------



## stefan (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Frank
das sieht doch super aus. Besorge dir bitte eine Plane das du dort wo ihr laminiert sicherheitshalber abdecken könnt für 30 Minuten fals es mal ein Schauer gibt.
Denke daran das dein Beton im Boden richtig trocken sein muß.

Wenn du anfängst zu laminieren und der Harz weiß wird sofort abbrechen dann ist der Untergrund zu feucht.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## der Harry (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo kwoddel ( Frank )

man was für ein Bauvorhaben Toll.

Nun habe ich aber doch eine wirklich nicht böse gemeinte Frage.
Du hast erst die Wände geschüttet und dann erst den Boden zementiert.
Warum? 
Warum hast Du die Wände nicht auf die Sole gesetzt???

Es wird doch bestimmt einiges an Druck kommen und ich hätte etwas Angst, das die Sole einknicken kann. Und sei es nur ein Paar m/m. Du hast zwar Eisenmatten mit verarbeitet aber nur eine Lage. Bei so einem Gewicht sollte man zwei Matten übereinander legen mit einem Zwischenraum von mid. 3 cm.

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch.
Wir wollen im nächsten Jahr auf einem zur Zeit nicht genutzen Stück im hinteren Garten einen Schwimmteich mauern.
Da bin ich für solche Tipps dankbar.

Ansonsten bin ich so wie Du lieber etwas mehr Beton.
  

mit freundlichen Grüßen

der Harry


----------



## pepo (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hi Frank ich bin.....überwältigt....is ein Hammer....

ich Tippe auf ca. 165.000 Liter aber wieviele Talerchen haste denn veranschlagt??ß


gruß

pepo


----------



## kwoddel (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Stefan ich hoffe das nach der 1 Woche alles richtig trocken ist und ich bekomme ja einen Experten zum laminieren   

Harry ich musste erst die Wände betonieren weil sie zu steil waren und ich Angst hatte das sie mir komplett einbrechen, das Erdreich wo die Betonsohle draufliegt ist sehr guter gewachsener Boden der knüppelhart ist. 

Pepo du machst mir Angst!!!!!!!!!!    aber die 1 kannste vorrne weglassen und dann kommen wir der Sache näher


----------



## stefan (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Frank
ich mische mich ja nur ungerne ein .

@Harry wo soll der Boden denn hin und bedenke das der Teich mit GFK abgedichtet werd da geht nirgens wo was hin.

@Frank mach bitte eine Probe vor dem ernsthaften laminieren, ich möchte ja nicht schwarz sehen aber 1 Woche ist sehr wenig was das Austrocknen betrift.


Gruß Stefan


----------



## bonsai (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Kwoddel,
meine Begeisterung für dein Teichprojekt habe ich ja schon häufiger ausgedrückt.
Jetzt gegen Ende der groben Arbeiten möchte ich aber Stefan in seinen Argumenten ausdrücklich unterstützen. In deinen Betonwänden sind einige 100l Wasser, die erst einmal aus dem Beton heraus müssen. In Richtung Erdreich ist da nicht viel zu machen, also muss fst alles Richtung Teich raus.
Natürlich fühlt sich die Wand nach einer Woche trocken an, dass ist aber nur sehr oberflächlich. Wenn Du zu früh mit dem Laminieren beginnst, schließt Du die Feuchtigkeit in der Wand ein. Wenn irgendmöglich warte noch etwas zu.

Ich freu mich schon auf deine Berichte beim Forum-Treffen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## stefan (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Norbert
er kann die Feuchtigkeit mit dem Laminat nicht einschließen, es zerstört das Laminat solange es nicht Ausgehärtet ist.
Gruß Stefan

PS:Frank warte 3 Wochen oder nimm G4


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,

einfach Wahnsinn Dein Projekt...  
Warum fragst Du nicht mal einen Fliesenleger   nach so einem tollen Gerät zur Messung der Restfeuchte? Ich weiß, man muss dafür wieder ein kleines Löchlein machen... aber damit bist Du dann auf der ganz sicheren Seite. Das mußten wir vor dem Fliesen auf der Fussbodenheizung auch machen lassen.


----------



## Silke (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,
mit einem Feuchtemeßgerät brauchst du kein Loch machen. Das Gerät berechnet anhand der Oberflächenfeuchte die Restfeuchte. Jedenfalls hat es das bei uns gemacht, als wir in der Stube neuen Estrich bekamen.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi zusammen,

es gibt zwei verschiedene Messverfahren.

1.
Oberflächenfeuchte messen, ohne Loch! Ist aber leider nicht 100% genau.

2.
Patronen/Messverfahren, ein Loch muss erstellt werden. Ist zu 99,99% genau.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Stefan, hallo Norbert,

wenn das der Frank liest, dass er warten soll, bekommt er glatt einen Infarkt 

Beim letzten Telefonat war er ziemlich heiß auf das Laminieren.....


P.S.
Stefan, mal eine _dumme_ Frage, bei Einsatz von G4 kann man bei Restfeuchte laminieren? Kläre mich mal auf bitte....


----------



## Silke (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,
naja, 100% bringt wohl kein normales Gerät, aber es reicht doch eine ungefähre Angabe. Zumindest bekommst du raus, ob nun 10% oder 5% Restfeuchte drin sind. Danach muß man abschätzen, ob man laminiert oder nicht. Der Fliesenleger bohrt ja auch keine Löcher und weiß trotzdem ob er loslegen kann oder nicht. Zur Not wartest du eben noch einen Tag länger.


----------



## Thorsten (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Silke,

wenn ich die Feuchtigkeit messe, bohre ich Löcher 

Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die anderen Geräte zu ungenau.

Nun ja, jeder hat andere Erfahrungen und schwört auf *seine* Technik


----------



## Silke (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Thorsten,
stimmt, für unsere Zwecke hat es bis jetzt immer gereicht. Und wenn der Gutachter zufrieden ist...


----------



## der Harry (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke, wenn ich die Bilder sehe, dann werden auf jeden m/2 Boden ca. 2 Tonnen Gewicht ruhen.
OK sie sind gleichmäßig verteilt. Aber jetzt wird noch lameniert. Somit gibt es eine starre "Wanne".
Der Betonboden und die Seiten sind nicht mit einander verbunden. Nur das Laminat ist an den Wänden und am Boden fest.

Nun weiß ich nicht genau wie groß die Grundfläche ist. Aber es wird sehr viel Gewicht auf den Boden gedrückt.
Und da es nicht mit Teichfolie sondern mit Laminat verkleidet wird, dadurch nicht nachgeben kann, 
frage ich mich eben ob es nicht Spannungsrissen geben kann.

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch. Ich habe so etwas noch NIE gemacht! Darum frage ich ja auch so doof.
Und es ist eine Frage - Keine Kritik.

Zumal es eben für mich auch eine Alternative sein kann. Sobald ich mal einen Badeteich bauen möchte.

Nur weiß ich eben. dass wenn ich eine Sole schütte, eine Lage Eisenmatte im Beton nichts bringt.
Und wenn nun doch, obwohl es gewachsener Bode ist, eine Stelle dabei ist die langsam absackt?
Hätte ich Angst dass es eben zu Spannungsrissen kommen kann.

Wie heißt es so schön: Holz verzeiht Fehler - Stahl und Beton nicht.

Nun bin ich aber, wenn ich mit Beton arbeite, wie ein Schlachter: Darf es etwas mehr sein?

Wie schon gesagt versteht mich bitte nicht falsch.
Es ist ein tolles Projekt was Frank da baut. Mit einem sicherlich tollen Ergebnis.  

mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Harry


----------



## stefan (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi
Harry selbst wenn der Beton absakt hält das GFK dicht, außerdem wo jetzt 2to ca Wasserdruck herschen lagen vorher 3,4to Erdreich mindestens.
Also null Panik da passiert nichts.
@ Thorsten
Wenn du mit G4 grundierst verschließt du die Kapilaren im Beton folglich kann die Restfeuchte bei Erwärmung der Oberfläche bei trocknung des Harzes nicht bis nach oben durchdringen. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## der Harry (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Stefan,

danke für die Aussage.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Harry

der sich schon mit seiner Lieben den Platz aussucht für das neue Projekt. Schwimmteich.


----------



## kwoddel (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Thorsten


wenn ich die Feuchtigkeit messe, bohre ich Löcher 

Meiner Erfahrung nach, sind die anderen Geräte zu ungenau.

Nun ja, jeder hat andere Erfahrungen und schwört auf seine Technik 
__________________
Grüße Thorsten



ICH LESE WOHL NICHT RICHTIG !!!!!     WAS MACHST DU NOCH ZU HAUSE ??????????


----------



## Thorsten (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

 ich rufe gleich mal an


----------



## bonsai (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

moin
@Harry
Ich teile deine Bedenken mit der Möglichkeit der Rissbildung, dass muss nicht zwingend aufgrund von Setzungen passieren. Schon die normalen Temperaturunterschiede werden durch die horizontale Ausdehnung des Bodens gegen die vertikale Dehnbewegung der Wand arbeiten. Besser wäre sicherlich gewesen wenn zumindest einige Ankerstähle in den Wänden gewesen wären, die dann die Verbindung mit der Sohle hergestellt hätten.
Ich hoffe Stefan hat Recht, obwohl die Dehnungskräfte auf einer so großen Fläche schon enorm sind und GFK ja kein elastisches Material ist.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Annett (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank (Kwoddel),

ich dachte Du weißt das Thorsten so ein tolles Gerät sein eigen nennt!  
Uns konnte er es schlecht borgen.. aber wir haben ja im Ort noch einen anderen Fliesenleger.

Zur Möglichkeit einer Rissbildung halte ich mich dann mal lieber raus


----------



## stefan (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Norbert 
ich verstehe deine Zweifel aber GFK ist das Beste wo gibt und wenn man nicht diese Sauberkeitsschicht benötigt hätte ich bei mir gar nicht betoniert.
Ich habe bei mir als Abschluss oben eine 40cm hohe Hartfaserplatte die 3 lagig laminiert ist und selbst das hält. Ich kenne Teiche die worden komplett so gebaut hält auch.

Und glaube nicht das GFK nicht biege und zugfest ist da täuscht du dich gewaltig.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## bonsai (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Danke Stefan,
wieder was gelernt und Kwoddel kann beruhigt sein.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Wolfgang (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Leute
es spielt keine Rolle wenn der Beton in der Mitte noch nass ist, haubtsache die Oberfläche ist trocken und das Harz kann eine Verbindung mit der obersten Betonschicht eingehen.
In die hintersten Schichten des Betons wird immer Erdfeuchte anliegen, daher wird es dort eigendlich nie richtig trocken.
Ich habe den Bau des Teiches ja nun Live miterlebt und habe meinen Senf auch zur Planung dazugetan, deswegen ist es müßig sich über die Statik des Betons zu sorgen. Frank hat meiner Meinug mehr wie nötig an Eisen eingebracht und da passiert NIX. Außerden, beim richtigen laminieren, sprich mindesten 2 Lagen überbrückt das GFK auf einen Meter einen Riss von einem cm ohne undicht zu werden.
Nun Frank hoffe ich das du meinen Rat befolgt hast und 20 Euronen in die Wettermaschine geworfen hast  Wir werden das Zeug schon reinbekommen 
Übrigens wer ist dein Experte?? 
Ich komme morgen nochmal vorbei


----------



## kwoddel (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Nun bin ich beruhigt     ja aber mit dem Wetter :? :?  na es scheint ob einige den REGENTANZ aufführen da kann ich soviel Geld in der Wettermaschine stecken wie ich will, das nützt nichts    Und mein Experte kommt heute vorbei, glaube ich zumindestens


----------



## pepo (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hi kwoddel... wenn dein experte mit W... anfängt.. dann bin ich im Schlepptau

gruß aus Bochum
pepo


----------



## Wolfgang (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Bin Unterwegs


----------



## Wolfgang (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

War da - mich deucht , dat wird nix


----------



## pepo (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo zusammen... ich hatte heute das Vergnügen bei Wolfgang und Frank vorbeizuschaun....  ich war einerseits mehr als Beeindruckt von Wolfgangsteich mit der dazugehörigen Technik (Hut ab) und von dem werdenden Teich von Frank (Respekt) andererseits krieg ich (wenn ich nicht aufpasse) Komlexe, da ich meinen Teich auf "nur" 30.000 Liter vergrössern will.... vielleicht geht ja noch was....muss ich wohl mit Chefin knuddeln oder schummeln....(graben,graben,graben) oder so....

gruß und besseres Wetter wünscht pepo aus Bochum


----------



## Thorsten (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Wolfgang,

übersetze mal bitte ....heißt das soviel wie:

Shit Wetter, alles naß, laminieren abgesagt???


----------



## kwoddel (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Thorsten 
Sag nichts !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorsten (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Frank,

ich sage nix...nur soviel, bei uns schüttet es immo...und ich darf auch gleich buddeln


----------



## Wolfgang (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Thorsten 
das hast du vollkommen richtig übersetzt
SCH....WETTER; nur Meimel
aber der nächte Versuch ist geplant   wir verraten nur nicht wann, dann kanns auch keiner regnen lassen  
Frank wir packen das


----------



## kwoddel (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Da dieses Sch...wetter noch immer nicht besser geworden ist und ich keine Chance habe mit dem Laminieren kann ich Euch nur von wenig Fortschritt erzählen. Ich hatte mir eigentlich vorgstellt das wir langsam wieder Ordnung hier reinbekommen. Aber was ist? Nun noch mehr Chaos. Die GFK Becken mussten aufgestellt werden mit Filtern und der Platz auf der Terasse ist nun auch futsch. Ich bin soweit das ich mir extra ein Pavillon zulegen muss, mit den Maßen 4 x 4m um wenigsten das kleine Becken zu laminieren um dort die Fische hinein zu setzen
















Aber den Pumpenschacht konnte ich wenigstens schon fertigstellen und teilweise auch anschliessen. Im vorderen Bereich ist der Trockenteil wo sich sämtliche Schieber befinden, dahinter der Nassbereich wo sich nachher die Pumpen befinden.














Dieses sind die Rohre die vom Teich kommen mit einer Revisionöffnung sowie den dazugehörigen Zugschiebern.


----------



## kwoddel (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo 


Ich Kriege eine Krise!!!!!   

Aber das GFK muss rein nützt alles nichts, deswegen habe ich mir für das kleine Becken dieses Vordach gebaut 










Und ein paar Pflanzen sind auch schon wieder gesetzt


----------



## pepo (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Nur nicht den Mut verlieren Frank,

kannst bestimmt am WE und über Pfingsten laminieren.... ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen. 

gruß
Peter


----------



## kwoddel (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

MORGEN WIRD LAMINIERT !!!





































































und wo sind die Helfer ???


----------



## KamiSchami (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

bilders machen... aber das machts du bestimmt *ggg* gruss kami


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Arbeiten wie die letzten 3 Samstage auch


----------



## kwoddel (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
WIE,WANN,WER fühlt sich angesprochen????


----------



## Wolfgang (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Morgen Kinder wirds was werden, morgen wirds gemacht   
und der Kwoddel freut sich nen Wolf   
und wehe einer dreht an der Wettermaschine : 
Frank wir hauen morgen das Zeug rein und wenn Sch... vom Himmel fällt


----------



## Dr.J (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Ich weiss nicht, was ihr immer mit dem Wetter habt.   Bei uns war heute z.B. den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein. Am Samstag und Sonntag soll es etwas bewölkt sein, sonst nix. Ideal um am Teich zu arbeiten.


----------



## pepo (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Kallo Wolfgang und Frank,

ich habe die Pflanzkörbe für Frank zum abregnen rausgestellt ...damit der Regen wenn er kommt in Bochum runtergeht ...mahr kann ich net machen..ausser Daumen drücken....


gruß

Peter


----------



## kwoddel (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

DANKE PETER!!!


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo 


weiter zu dem Teichprojekt

es klappte ja dann doch mit dem laminieren    








und es sollte erst das kleine Becken fertig gestellt werden 













aber da das Wetter mitspielte wurde ein wenig von dem großen Becken noch fertig laminiert.







und was für ein Abfall anfällt ist nicht zu glauben









Am darauf folgenden Tag wurde das komplette Becken abgeschliffen und mit Topcoat gestrichen.














Nach 2 Tagen konnte das Becken gefüllt werden und die Fische endlich aus den Pool und den kleinen GFK - Becken umgesetzt werden. Der aktuelle Wasserstand bis Unterkante des Durchlasses im Mauerwerk waren ca. 11000 Liter.









Da nun die Wetterbedingungen besser wurden konnnte das andere Becken in Angriff genommen werden









Der Pflanzenfilter wurde auch sofort gemacht









Und nun noch mal ABFALL !!!















Hier musste das selbe wieder gemacht werden  schleifen  und mit Topcoat versiegeln.

Und dann kam der Sonntag auf den wir lange gewartet haben !!!!!!!


Die Befüllung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Nun das Wasser lief und irgendwas fehlte ????








Und das Wasser lief immer noch !!!






Und der Chef fragte sich „Wieviel passt da wohl rein?“ 









Aber was fehlt denn, das U-Profil ist doch auch drin????









Also meine Herren Teichbauer was liegt denn hier vor mir???????







NATÜRLICH !!!!!!!!!!! DIE DOMDECKEL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also musste der jüngste rein!!! 








Inzwischen war der Wasserstand bis zur Unterkante von dem Durchgang gestiegen und die Fische vom kleinen Becken in das große Becken umgesetzt worden.










Nun wurden die Pflanzen schon mal im kleinen Becken gesetzt sowie die fertigen Patronen im Wasser vorgeimpft.









Der Filter musste auch noch laminiert werden und fertig gestellt 

Die Kammer mit den Si-Fi 







Der Patronefilter 60 Stk. a 1 Meter








Sowie die Kammer für die Japanmatten


----------



## kwoddel (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

So nun da der Teich mit Wasser befüllt ist, alle Filter wegräumt und es nun ein wenig aufgeräumt ist, kann man schon sich darauf freuen wie es mal aussehen kann.




Aber ich möchte mich nun erst mal an alle beteiligten Personen bedanken die uns ( mich ) tatkräftigt unterstützt haben. 
Als erstes ist meine Familie zu nennen, das die den Splin mit mir teilen und Verständnis dafür haben, aber der Bezug zu dem neuen Teich haben sie aber auch schon. "Danke!!!"




Des weiteren mein Kumpel Ralf der mit mir Beton ohne Ende machte und sonst auch immer da war „Danke“ !!!




Sowie Wolfgang der mir sehr gute Tipps gab, immer aus der Patsche helfen konnte wenn ich was vergessen hatte und mein Laminiermeister war.



Martin der  Maurer, der uns schon bei den Vorgängerteichen geholfen hat 



Es sind noch der:

Markus „www.Kois-fuer-Kenner.de
Ulrich
Stefan 
Jörg 
Manfred
Thomas
Jocky
Jürgen
Dirk
Ralf

zu nennen!!!   Ich hoffe nicht das ich jemanden vergessen habe?

Allen nochmals  DANKE !!!!






































Bei Fragen werde ich versuchen zu helfen !!!!


----------



## Frank (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Nabend,

*ich bin sprachlos!!! Suuuuper.*  1 1


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Wow,  

ich auch!   

Wieviel Liter haben denn nun reingepasst oder habe ich das überlesen?


----------



## bonsai (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Kwoddel,
meinen Glückwunsch. 
Das ist ein wirklich tolles Teil geworden.
Du kannst jetzt sicherlich die Anspannungen der letzten Wochen und Monate bei dem herrlichen Anblick des neuen Teiches abbauen und noch einen tollen Sommer am Teich erleben.
Viel Spaß dabei.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Norden
Norbert


----------



## Dr.J (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

RESPEKT

Klasse Teich!!!!


----------



## jochen (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Kwoddel,

Das ist wahrlich ein Teichbauprojekt...   

wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Teichanlage.


----------



## Dodi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Wow, da ist Dir ja etwas tolles gelungen!  

Endlich fertig zu sein, ist doch etwas Schönes - und es hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Mal sehen, wie zufrieden Du mit dem Filter und dem SiFi bist. Zum SiFi würde ich nach einiger Zeit gerne mal Deine Meinung hören (hab ja jetzt auch einen).

Ich wünsche Dir entspannte Stunden an Deinem neuen Teich!


----------



## Thorsten (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi BB,

na das sieht ja super aus! Wenn ich mal wieder viel Zeit habe 
schaue ich mir das ganze mal aus der Nähe an.


----------



## sanke10 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

HalloFrank !!

Super die Anlage Und nun kommt das Schöne Wetter  und alle Mühe ist vergessen , genieße den schönen Teich und schmeiß für alle Helfer eine richtig Tolle Einweihung !

Irgend wann komme ich auch mal mit meiner Frau vorbei und zeige Ihr Dein Prachtstück, Vielleicht darf ich dann auch noch mal meinen kleinen Teich etwas vergrößern .
Wirklich SUUUUUUUUPER    
           Lenhart


----------



## Kalle (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi,

darfst auch Stolz auf deine Familie und Freunde sein, daß die so mitarbeiten.

Grüße

morphantro


----------



## kwoddel (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Ach ja 76000 Liter der Teich    & Filter und Pflanzenfilter


----------



## Dodi (6. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Na, 76.000 l ist ja 'ne stattliche Menge geworden! 

Wer kriegt denn nun den Kasten Bier oder den Sekt für die Schätzung der Teichmenge????


----------



## kwoddel (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi
Du wirst es sein     ist auch besser als die anderen Saufnasen, aber was möchtest du denn haben ? Bier oder Sekt ? und wie soll ich es dir zu kommen lassen? :? :?  aber da fällt uns noch was ein !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dodi (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

Hey, damit hab ich ja nun gar nicht gerechnet, dass ich als einzige? so dicht dranliege mit meiner Schätzung.

Bier ist mir lieber!  
Ich glaube, ich muss nächstes Jahr mal bei Dir vorbeikommen, wenn ich mit meinem Mann an die Mosel fahre - falls es Dir Recht ist - liegt ja fast auf dem Weg. 
Dann trinken wir ein Bier auf Deinen Teich, den ich in Natura ja auch gerne mal sehen würde!


----------



## kwoddel (8. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi
Kein Problem!     Stell es dann jetzt schon mal kalt   Bestimmte Marke?


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Hab' mal 'ne Frage zu Deinen SiFi's:

wie hast Du die denn laufen, mit jeweils einer extra Druckpumpe? Oder wie angeschlossen an das Pumpensystem?
Ist mir nicht so ganz klar aufgrund des Fotos - klär mich doch bitte mal auf - danke!

Hast Du schon Ärger mit Kriebelmücken oder ähnl., so dass die Düsen schon mal verstopft waren?

Gestern bei uns: SiFi stand morgens - ging überhaupt kein Wasser mehr durch... Fazit: ein Frosch war im "Knie" oberhalb des SiFi's - irgendwie durch die Pumpe gelangt und teilweise "gestückelt". Den musste ich da erst mal wieder 'rauspulen... - Haben allerdings - noch - keine extra Druckpumpe für den SiFi, soll jedoch in Kürze kommen - hoffentlich!


----------



## kwoddel (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi
Ich habe an den SiFi`s eine Red Devil 12000 angeschlossen (ist ein wenig zu viel aber muss mir erst eine andere Pumpe anschaffen) an dieser habe ich auf der Ansaugseite eine Filterpatrone die auf 70 cm gekürzt ist draufgesteckt. Die Pumpe liegt z.Z. im Patronenfilter und versorgt die SiFi´s recht gut. 

Ärger mit Kriebelmücken oder ähnl. habe ich auch ab und zu mal, aber ich habe die Bedüsungslöcher ein wenig größer gemacht und damit setzen sie sich nicht so schnell zu. Habe an den SiFi`s von aussen am Sieb unten einen Perlschlauch angebracht und lasse alle 2 Std. den Kompressor laufen für 10 Min. ; ist zu lange aber habe zur Zeit keine andere Zeitschaltuhr, würde den Intervall auf 1/2 Std für 2 Min. laufen lassen. Somit wird der Schmutz abgehalten und löst sich von der SiFi, ausser die Fadenalgen machen ein wenig Probleme, aber es wird.


----------



## Dodi (9. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Dodi (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

Zitat: Habe an den SiFi`s von aussen am Sieb unten einen Perlschlauch angebracht und lasse alle 2 Std. den Kompressor laufen für 10 Min. ; ist zu lange aber habe zur Zeit keine andere Zeitschaltuhr, würde den Intervall auf 1/2 Std für 2 Min. laufen lassen. Zitatende.

Klär mich hier bitte nochmal auf:
Meinst Du einen Perlschlauch (wo gibbes so etwas?), wo Luft durchgepreßt wird und mit Kompressor so'n Teil, welches die normalen Sprudelsteine versorgt oder etwas anderes?

Danke!


----------



## kwoddel (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo und Guten Morgen Dodi

Siehe hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/Perlschlauch-Gartenschlauch-Tropfschlauch-15-meter-NEU_W0QQitemZ300016187210QQihZ020QQcategoryZ19807QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So einen habe ich mir auch gekauft dann unten um die Sifi gelegt und diesen dann an einen Kompressor angeschlossen. Klappt bis jetzt   werde wenn es das Wetter zulässt mal Bilder machen


----------



## Dodi (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Ebenfalls einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, Frank!

Danke für die Info! Hab grad mal bei Ebay nachgeschaut, das ist ja ein normales Gartenschlauch-Teil zum bewässern.
Hat der Kompressor nicht zuviel Power?

Wie "wenn es das Wetter zulässt" hat's bei Euch Regen? - bei uns scheint - noch - die Sonne... 
Freue mich schon auf Fotos!


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,

kann man dafür nicht auch die Tropfbewässerungsschläuche von Gardena und Co. nehmen? Müßte es doch in jedem Baumarkt geben.... und 15m muss man dort wahrscheinlich auch nicht kaufen 

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!

Edit: @Dodi: Hab es gleich ganz rausgehauen


----------



## rainthanner (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank, 

*absolut perfekt*


Viel Spaß am Teich und allzeit gesunde Fische. 






hätte auch gerne einen GFK-Teich.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Rainer

Danke


----------



## sanke10 (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo !      Belüfterschläuche gibt es auch im Koizentrum-Laatzen günstig, 

unter Teichbelüfter- Zubehör.  www.koizentrum-laatzen.de

                  Lenhart


----------



## kwoddel (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi und der Rest      
Hier ein paar Bilder. Unten ist der schwarze Perlschlauch zu sehen


----------



## Dodi (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

Danke - der Schlauch ist gut zu sehen!  

Hab nun endlich seit Samstag eine Druckpumpe am SiFi, die das saubere Wasser direkt aus der SiFi pumpt - bis jetzt noch keine Probleme mehr mit diesen blöden Kriebelmücken-Larven!  
Hoffentlich bleibt es so - morgen mal sehen, wie die Sprüharme aussehen... - Da es heute den ganzen Tag regnet, mag ich kaum zum Teich gehen...


----------



## kwoddel (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi
Hast du denn eine Orginal-SiFi??? Ich habe bei dieser die Löcher ein wenig mit einem Dorn vergrößert, seit dem läuft die seit 2 Wochen durch.


----------



## Dodi (14. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

Ich denke schon, sieht genauso aus, wie Deine Beiden. War nur vorher - als Versuch - an eine unserer Pumpen (15.000 l)angeschlossen, das funzte aber nicht so, dadurch ging viel Pumpenleistung zu Lasten des Skimmers verloren, wenn der Skimmer richtig funktionieren sollte, musste der Bodenlauf gedrosselt werden, dadurch ist dieser vor einigen Wochen mit Algen total dicht gewesen. Mussten tauchen und mit Spirale die Algen 'rausholen... das war ein Mist, sag ich Dir!

Wenn es in nächster Zeit nochmal Probleme gibt, werde ich ggf. auch die Löcher noch mit einem Dorn etwas vergrößern - danke für den Tipp!


----------



## kwoddel (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi
Ich werde werde wohl auch abtauchen müssen, wie es aussieht haben die Sch.....fadenalgen die Bodenabläufe zugesetzt    oder ich warte auf den Sohnemann    der ist jung und hat mehr Luft   das Wasser wird ja auch nicht wärmer also für mein Alter ist das nix mehr


----------



## Dodi (17. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

So'n sch...!    
Tja, das Problem hatten wir ja auch dieses Jahr - hatte ich Dir innerhalb dieses Themas bereits berichtet.

Hast Du denn die Möglichkeit, mit einem Gartenschlauch und einem Spülaufsatz zu versuchen, die Bodenläufe wieder freizuspülen? Wir haben so einen Spülaufsatz mit einem rotierenden Kopf, damit spülen wir jetzt auch das Bodenrohr öfters mal durch.

Ansonsten hilft nur noch tauchen!  Das hat bei uns auch der Sohnemann gemacht, bewaffnet mit einer Spirale, die man auch bei sonstigen verstopften Rohren benutzt. Damit hat er einige Algen herausgezogen.

Dann habe ich noch "Bomben" aus Peroxyd gemacht:
2 etwa handgroße Kugeln aus Peroxyd mit etwas Wasser geformt und sofort in Gefrierbeuteln eingefroren. Die haben wir dann in das Bodenlaufrohr getan, Rohr im Teich mit einem Handtuch abgedichtet und auch den Zulauf zum Filter abgesperrt. Das ganze dann über Nacht einwirken lassen - hat auch etwas gebracht. - Am nächsten Tag waren die Algen gelöst.

Versuch's doch mal und berichte, wie Du es frei bekommen hast.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## kwoddel (20. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*


----------



## Dodi (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

Ich denke mal, Deine Bodenläufe sind wieder frei - wie hast Du es gemacht?


----------



## kwoddel (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi 

SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwoddel (9. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi
Neee ernsthaft   teilweise so    ich habe die Fadenalgen mit der Hand rausgefischt und ein wenig den PH Wert mit Zitronensäure gesenkt, aber das ganz wenig und nun liege ich bei 7,33. Habe noch einige Fadenalgen aber die stören mich nicht.


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo!!
Dieser einer wollte unbedingt in meinem Teich schwimmen und ich konnte ihn nicht ablehnen







Daten 30 cm und etwas über 1 Jahr


----------



## ferryboxen (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo frank

wann haste den denn noch geholt ?????
 

auf jeden fall ne gaaaaanz schöne1 

gruss lothar


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank!

Sehr schöner Fisch - ist ein Ginrin Benigoi, nicht wahr?
Ist es erlaubt, nach dem Preis zu fragen?


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Dodi


----------



## Dodi (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Frank!

W I T Z B O L D !!!:__ nase: 
War doch bestimmt ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*


----------



## Thorsten (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

....erinnert mich irgendwie an einen großen __ Goldfisch.1


----------



## kwoddel (17. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo KNP
Na klar !!! wundert mich das du nicht gesagt hast das wäre ein Schellfisch   ,aber ich verstehe das ja


----------



## Uli (19. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hi frank,
ist echt schoen geworden,der große arbeitsaufwand hat sich echt gelohnt!

Respekt
gruß uli


----------



## kwoddel (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Uli
Danke!!


----------



## bonsai (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Frank

ich glaub nicht, dass das mit diesem komischen Fisch was wird, bestimmt nicht.
Schmeiß den lieber weg.







aber bitte so, dass ich ihn auffangen kann ;-)

Schönes Teil
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## kwoddel (20. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Nobert !!
und ?????????? 

































hast in gefangen ????????????

































Was für ein Pech


----------



## bonsai (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

;-)


----------



## GTRratzmaus (21. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

boa bei mir gehts erst los im fruhling


----------



## kwoddel (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Habe nun alle Pflanzen zurück geschnitten und bin dabei den Teich winterfest zu machen. Den WT schon einige Tage am kompletten Teich angeschlossen zur Probe und stellte mit Erstaunen fest das ich eine Wassertemp. von 19,7 ° habe. Aber das kann nicht vom WT sein, was habt ihr denn zur Zeit für Wassertemp.? Ich habe den Teich nicht abgedeckt und es ist nur ein kleiner WT.


----------



## ferryboxen (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo frank

bei mit zur zeit 16,2 grad.

gruss lothar


----------



## michaK (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,
ich hatte gegen 17 Uhr eine WT von 14°  !

lG Micha


----------



## jochen (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,

wie immer wenns um Minusrekorte geht, bin ich einer der Spitzenreiter, 12,3 °...

gemessen heute 18:30 Uhr


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Moin Frank!

Gerade geschaut (08.30 Uhr): 15,4°

@ Jochen: 
Bei Euch in Bayern wird's nachts aber auch schon viel kälter...


----------



## jochen (13. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hey Dodi,

der Teich liegt noch dazu in einem engen Tal auf einer Höhe von 400m. üNN., relativ wenig Sonne.
Aber dennoch machts Spass.


----------



## kwoddel (28. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Winterabdeckung ist fertig oder das Hallenbad für die Fische   


Das Grundgerüst







Der Rest


----------



## Mühle (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,

wie nun ist Schluß, nee, weiter geht's.

So ein tolles Projekt und toller Teich, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Also, wie war es noch mal mit der Klingel und dem Telefon (Seite 2) ? Kommen Deine Kois mit der Technik zurecht ? 

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## kwoddel (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Britta 
Meine Fische haben alle ein Headset   und glücklicherweise habe ich eine Telefonflate, dann geht es noch mit der Rechnung!! Nur den Türöffner können sie noch nicht betätigen :? :?


----------



## Uli (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo frank,
hast du an den seiten die keile und hinten an der höchsten stelle auch noch gedämmt?
gruß uli


----------



## kwoddel (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Uli
Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst?


----------



## Uli (23. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo frank,
habe eben an der linken seite auf dem untersten bild die luftpolsterfolie gesehen.ob du ringsherum dicht gemacht hast?damit die wärme nicht so schnell entweichen kann.
gruß uli


----------



## kwoddel (24. Nov. 2006)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Uli
Ich habe bis jetzt nur an der linken Seite Luftpolsterfolie angebracht, später wird zum Hauptteich die Seite auch noch mit der Folie abgedeckt. Werde aber noch warten bis es richtig kalt wird und dann werden die Fische im kleineren Becken bleiben und alles richtig zugemacht.


----------



## kwoddel (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo!

Nun geht es wieder ein bisschen weiter mit dem Projekt, der Bau des Eiweißabschäumers.

Der Eiweißabschäumer wird nach der Vorlage von Uwe (Wonti) nach gebaut, nur die Ausmaße sind ein wenig kleiner. Das Standrohr wird nur eine Größe von DN 200 haben.










hier zu sehen mit den Bohrungen DN 50 für die Ausläße, sowie der Ausschnitt für die Sichtscheibe











das sind die eingeklebten Teile wo nachher die Plexischeibe aufliegt.

Nun muss ich das restliche Material noch besorgen. (Warum müssen Baumärkte am Wochende geschlossen haben   )


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,

toll;- Ich habe das Projekt (Dein Großprojekt) erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## kwoddel (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
Am 31.03.07 habe ich meinen Teich wieder abgedeckt und die beiden Teiche langsam wieder über den Filter laufen lassen. Es sieht ja noch ziemlich kahl aus, aber es mussten noch ein paar Arbeiten durch geführt werden. Leider ist das Wasser zur Zeit nur eine grüne Brühe, aber es wird   








Deswegen auch die 5 Kilo Pflanzen


----------



## Conny (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

OK,
Du hast gewonnen. Ich spende aus meinem Kleinteich auch ein paar Pflanzen.
Das sieht ja super toll aus. Da gibt es aber nichts zum Nörgeln!


----------



## kwoddel (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Conny


DANKE!!!  



können sie andere mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen


----------



## rainthanner (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Oh, 




siehe da, der Frank hat die Saison eingeläutet.  






Schön siehts aus. 
....Und so schön grün. Soll ja gut für die Farbengestaltung der Fische sein. 


Werde demnächst auch abdecken und freu mich schon drauf.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kwoddel (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Rainer
Ich warte ja darauf das du mir dein TF vorbei bringst


----------



## kwoddel (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Rainer 
Ich habe gesehen das dein Teich eine Sicht von 2,20m hat und bei mir nur eine Sicht von 0,3 m, dann wird es Zeit das du den TF nun vorbei bringst


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,

was ist ein TF? 
Warum muß man eine Sicht von 2,2m haben? Okay, 0,3m sind für einen KOI-Teich trübe.  
Bei mir sind seit heute wieder 1m bis zum Boden ohne weitere techn. Hilfsmittel. Meine pflanzlichen und tierischen Helfer waren erfolgreich.


----------



## kwoddel (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Conny
Ein TF ist ein Trommelfilter   ja bei kleineren Teichen ist es ja auch möglich ohne viele technische Hilfsmittel auszukommen, aber ab einen bestimmten Wassermenge ist es doch besser darauf zurück zu greifen.


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,

das habe ich hier auch schon gelernt:  
großer Teich = großer Filter und neue Probleme, die man ohne ihn nicht hatte.

Ich befürchte, dass bei dem derzeitigen Wachstum unserer KOIs wir auch dazu kommen: 
kleiner Teich = großer Filter, weil große Fische.


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

so jetzt muss ich hier doch auch ma meinen senf dazu geben

also erstma muss ich sagen. super thema. und super bilder. sind auch grad an nem teichbauprojekt. wobei unserer mit knapp 45-50 kubik wohl ne ganze nummer kleiner ist als deiner.

nächsten dienstag gehts los mit laminieren etc.

hast du für gewöhnlich sicht bis auf 2.20 ? das is super das will ich auch hehe bis auf 2.10 runter. bin ma gespannt

was denkt ihr oder du kwoddel wie lang der teich laufen sollte bis die fische reinkommen ?

denk ma ende april kommt wasser rein und wollten anfang bis mitte juni die fische einsetzten. so das pflanzen und wasser gut 4-6 wochen zeit haben .

gabs beim anschluß der roten rohre schwierigkeiten ? bzw wie hast du die verbunden ? nur gesteckt ? hab jetzt schon öfter gehört das man sie mit selbstschneidenden schrauben fest miteinander verbinden soll.

danke

ciao lucas


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank.
Bei meinem Besuch habe ich festgestellt das Deine Teichgestaltung und Umgebung perfekt ist.
Es bleibt nicht viel zu sagen nur das es eine Oase der Entspannung und Erholung ist,auf der Terasse zu sitzen,Kaffee zu schlürfen,den Koi hinterher zu schauen und sich Ratschläge zur Technik und Gestaltung zu holen.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Gastfreundschaft und natürlich für die Fische.


----------



## kwoddel (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo

Wollte mal wieder ein paar Bilder einstellen bevor der lange Winter kommt und das Hallenbad wieder aufgestellt wird : :


----------



## Mühle (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Frank,

einfach klasse  . Die Teichrandgestaltung ist sehr gelungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## geecebird (25. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

 Hut ab, habe ich ja schon mehrfach ausgedrückt. Vor allem dein Selbstbaufilter hat mich echt beeindruckt.


----------



## kwoddel (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sven und Britta 

Danke !!!   

Sven hast ja die


----------



## geecebird (26. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Glaub mal, die werde ich auch sicher noch oft nutzen und dir auf die Nerven gehen ;o))


----------

